
Ask HN: What's the best supply chain management software for a small businesses? - mkarthik
I&#x27;m currently researching on multiple options to manage the supply chain for my business : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tarunaturals.com&#x2F;
======
osrec
What are your requirements? What do you want the system to do for you?

~~~
mkarthik
I want the system to manage my supply chain end to end - right from
Procurement to Delivery.

